# Starting a new cooking photo blog



## sw2geeks (Jul 2, 2011)

After years of taking pictures of what I cook and eat I am starting up a cooking photo blog called "Cook, shoot and eat". The blog post will also be running in DFW.com's "Chowtown" blog. I work for the Fort Worth Star-Telegram which owns DFW.com. The starting post should look familiar since I have been posting some of the pics in the "Whats cooking?" area here.

Here are the links:
http://cookshootandeat.com/

And my first "Chowtown" post "Steak seasoned with bacon fat: Why not?" http://www.dfw.com/2011/07/01/475918/steak-seasoned-with-bacon-why.html

Check them out if you get a chance.
Thanks!


----------



## echerub (Jul 2, 2011)

Very cool! I like the look of the site overall, and the posts are very attractive for sure!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jul 2, 2011)

Awesome project. You have been one of my favorite food and knife photographers for awhile. If fact, just a couple days ago I was trying to find your flikr page when someone else was looking for examples of great food/knife photgraphy.


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 2, 2011)

Awesome stuff Steve, keep'em comming.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Line cooked (Jul 2, 2011)

Very nice...sounds like a fun project.


----------



## Ratton (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the links, impressive looking blog!!:hungry:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 3, 2011)

So you're finally doing something with all those great pictures you take, I think this is great.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 3, 2011)

Great blog! Good to see another FW local.

Funny how there only seem to be a handful of kitchen knifenuts in Texas.

I put your blog on my Google Reader.


----------



## tgraypots (Jul 3, 2011)

Well done! Very attractive site. I look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks again everybody. I just put it up a couple of days ago so I am still have lots of pictures to upload. I checked my food photo folder on my computer and there was over 3,000 pictures in it I have taken in the last 6 or 7 years.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jul 6, 2011)

I finally got around to checking this out and I must say that I am very impressed. Well done, and once again your pictures are darn right amazing!


----------



## sw2geeks (Jul 6, 2011)

stereo.pete said:


> I finally got around to checking this out and I must say that I am very impressed. Well done, and once again your pictures are darn right amazing!


 
Thanks! It is still a work in progress. But I was already taking the pictures. Have a backlog of pics I want to put up.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 6, 2011)

nice work!


----------

